

What's In Soylent - engibeer
http://robrhinehart.com/?p=424

======
knubie
The ingredients list doesn't seem too far off from mass-gainers, especially
when combined with milk. E.g.:
[http://www.sportsnutritionmarket.com/assets/images/Optimum%2...](http://www.sportsnutritionmarket.com/assets/images/Optimum%20Nutrition/serious-
mass-facts.jpg)

------
coldtea
The whole thing smells of Placebo...

~~~
chuckwagon
So you're volunteering to just drink water for a month? I want to see what
happens.

~~~
coldtea
Drinking water != drinking a semi-nutricional mix with uncertain (and most
possibly bad) long-term implications and fantasising I have superpowers, from
super-concentration to curing dandruff and long-term eye diseases in 4/9 days
of trying it (while feeling like the "million dollar man")...

I can get by on a power-mix like that for months. Maybe years. Heck, I can get
of just Big Mac and Coke, or Beer and Tomatoes for months.

But the medium and long term health effects? I seriously doubt they would be
any good, and wouldn't believe any random internet post without a proper
study, from a reliable source, with at least 10 people and a control group.

The "cured dandruff, lost weight, increased mental capacity and cured eye-
disease"? You can find similar and bolder claims in BS new-age groups touting
Orgone, Pyramid Power, Spiruline and what have you. They are a dime-a-dozen.

That this takes the form of "science" (with basic vitamins, proteins and stuff
taken into account) doesn't mean much. Much of the perpetual machine etc
folklore also take the form of science.

(Not to mention these posts could be the first steps in a viral marketing
effort to start selling the thing. Next step: the same mix on sale).

------
drharris
Isn't the answer "people"?

